# Girl in need of weight loss help! Clen+T3..Diet..Exercise!



## Mz Roxxy (Nov 18, 2012)

*Hi guys.. * 

*
*

*
Im new to this community so please do excuse me if I come across a lil slow or uneducated, as I am in this subject!*

*
I really need you guys to help me out. I am not into body building at all, in fact the most exercise I do at present is one sit-up a day.. being the one where I sit up in bed in the morning, lol! Im in search of know-how people who can advise me on what diet and exercise I should do if I take Clen+T3! Like maybe a personal exercise plan and diet plan? My weight gain occured after an illness and although I will admit I havent exactly done much in ways of exercise/diet to change matter, I have come to a point where I am determined to get fit and healthy again and sooner rather than later. *

*
*

*
A friend told me about Clen+T3, not in great detail, but enough to then set me off on an online search for info on these products! Yes I am aware of the risks and dangers and yes I am also aware it can all be done alone with decent diet/exercise, blah blah, lol.. Sorry but iv seen it all on the net! Dont need any warnings just help gettin me off on the right foot! I have ordered my products and hope to recieve them in the next week or two. So cycle info would be great too.*

*
*

*
Would you recommend a Clen cycle only without the T3, as I hear this causes major muscle loss???*

*
*

*
I have joined up with a gym and will do whatever exercise is advised and will stick to any diet suggested.. only thing, I DO NOT EAT FISH! Yuk. I can eat anything else but that and I am also an insulin dependant diabetic. So I know by reading around that certain info is needed before anyone can give any accurate info so here are my stats:*

*
*

*Sex: Female*

*
Age: 29*

*
Height: 5ft 5in*

*
Weight: 168.6lbs... Need to lose atleast 42lbs! *

*
BMR: 1557.61*

*
BMI: 27.96*

*
*

*
**Thankyou for you time peeps and id appreciate help you can offer me!!!*


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

one of the most effective, and easy to manage diets for an insulin dependent diabetic is basically a ketogenic diet- you will use next to no insulin for 6 days out of 7- consequently you maximise your fat loss.

Exercise will take 3-6months to really make an impact- however with a ketogenic diet, you can lose an easy 1.5lb/week.

T3 will be helpful no doubt, and this is how you run it:

1. take your morning temp (in ear thermometer) before leaving bed 5 mornings in a row..

2. start your t3 use, 100mcg/day

3. keep measuring your temp.

4. after 5 days if your temp is not 0.3-0.6 higher, take another 25mcg, if not higher in another 5 days, take another 25mcg. Most shouldn't need more than 150mcg total.

5. keep measuring your temp.

6. when your temp drops 0.6deg 3xmornings in a row- is the temp lower than when you started? if not you have jsut started to down regulate your own production, stop and you will have no rebound; if its lower than when you started, you will have a little rebound, unless you keep your diet tight- keep measuring, and when your temp goes back to your baseline, your thyroid has recovered full function.

I tend to run 2days on 2days of, and have not had a temp drop in over 6months... if you run daily, you will lose fat faster, but may get a temp drop and some rebound. your choice.

the temp approach was originaly developed by:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broda_Otto_Barnes

and refined for BBs by:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Duchaine

in his book BodyOpus.

I also recommend the following diet:

http://carbnite.com/


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe of the experts on here could write u a keto diet?

I was training hard and dieting hard then I added ECA wish helped me no end! After a few weeks of that I tried clen and t3 and I think In my first week I lost around 6-8lbs! But this was serious dieting / no cheats / no drinking and ALOT of cardio !

You need everything running along side each other at the same time to consistently to have a major effect!

Try adding Green Tea, I take the capsules as sometimes don't have enough time to drink that much tea! Also drink water.. I try 3-5ltrs a day


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd also be keen for a keto diet if anyone has any info or wants to write one up


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i posted some info and keto diet plans

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/201966-keto-diet.html#post3655126


----------



## Kiki90 (Mar 19, 2015)

Really enjoyed reading up on "The Guru" I've recently started Clen/T3 (with a taper up and down, taking my temperature every day) and it seems to be going okay so far


----------

